# Starblazer interior



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

We want to remove one side of the lateral bench seats and fit a twin forward facing seat . Anyone have experience of this or can point us at a supplier? Ideally Sussex based.

Peter


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

*autocruise starblazer*

Hi what year is it , mine is a 2004 Starblazer ll , mine came with this alredy done from the last owner i have his drawings and measurements he left with me , if you have any questions just ask cheers Nigel


----------



## Rotaryman (Jun 17, 2012)

That would be great.....I can tell from the drawings if it's the same layout


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

*starblazer*

Hi if you pm me with your email address i will send you a scanned copy of the drawings also i can send you some photos of the finished seats ok


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi rotaryman
You may find that if your seat are forward facing then you have to fit seat belts. This being the case they have to be secured to a suitable point ie the chassis.

Phill


----------

